# Fingerabdruck-Sensor



## celph_titled (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab einen Laptop vom Kumpel mit Fingerabdruck-Sensor. Den Treiber hab ich grad gefunden und installiert, aber ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung wie ich den jetzt benutzten bzw. aktivieren kann. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
Hab übrigens Windows Vista drauf.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2008)

In der regel gibt es vom Hersteller ein Programm das dann zB passwortlosen login ermöglicht. Also schau mal beim Support des Notebookherstellers nach.


----------



## Laudian (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Treiber drauf ist muesstest du das normal in der Systemsteuerung unter den Benutzereinstellungen und den entsprechenden Passworteinstellungen einstellen koennen, hab das nur ein mal bei nem freund gemacht und hab deswegen auch keine genaue Ahnung mehr, wie das ging, bei dem wars ein IBM Notebook, da ging das relativ gut und schnell.


----------



## zeja (19. Mai 2008)

Sei dir aber bitte bewußt, dass sich Fingerabdrucksensoren sehr einfach austricksen lassen und somit nur bedingt Sicherheit gewähren. Also immer zusätzlich mit Passwort absichern!


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Mai 2008)

Die meisten Fingerabdrucksensor Softwarelogin dinger... Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Speichern das Passwort und melden den Benutzer dann damit an.
Von daher ist das Passwort auch kein wirklicher schutz, auser man zusätzliche Passwörter was dann aber wieder den Fingeabdrucksensor unsinnig machen würde.

Kapizative Fingerabdrucksensoren sind schwerer zu überwinden als Optische, und letzteres hab ich bei Notebooks selten gesehen.
Man sollte auch bedenken in der Regel ist die Sicherheit die so ein Fingerabdrucksensor bietet für den Heimgebrauch mehr als ausreichend.
Ich meine ernsthaft, wer macht sich schon die Mühe um an einen "Normalen PC" ranzukommen ? 
Denn so einfach wie viele es dastellen ist es auch nicht gerade ;-)


----------



## Monte Djego (3. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine ernsthaft, wer macht sich schon die Mühe um an einen "Normalen PC" ranzukommen ?
> Denn so einfach wie viele es dastellen ist es auch nicht gerade ;-)



Stell ich in Frage. Bist dir sicher was du meinst ? Das Gemeine ist ja nur, wenn man ein weg gefunden hat, und den gibt es immer, es den den Betroffenen auch noch zu zeigen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2008)

Monte Djego hat gesagt.:


> Stell ich in Frage. Bist dir sicher was du meinst ? Das Gemeine ist ja nur, wenn man ein weg gefunden hat, und den gibt es immer, es den den Betroffenen auch noch zu zeigen.



Ich stelle deinen zweiten Satz in Frage, weil er zum Thema nichts beiträgt.
Und ja ich bin mir meiner Aussage absolut sicher.


----------



## Monte Djego (3. Juli 2008)

Hab mich wol verkehrt ausgedrückt. Was ich damit eigentlich nur sagen möchte ist, das es eine wirkliche Sicherheit nicht gibt. Empfindliche Daten, kann man auf CD oder USB Stick packen, und um den Fingerscan etc bräuchte er ThinkFinger.Je nachdem was für Notebook/Laptop er hat. Sollte es aber wie du schon beschrieben hast, vom Hersteller zum Download geben.


----------

